# Just curious, why do smokers always cough so hard when using a vape for the first time?



## Alex (4/12/14)

*A very interesting reddit post, that has me curious too.*

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_..._curious_why_do_smokers_always_cough_so_hard/

I have managed to swing one of my friends from 2 packs a day to vaping. But the rest still smoke. I've let them try my vape and they always end up coughing really bad, even when I restrict the airflow. I know vapor is different than smoke, but I can't imagine why a little bit of vapor can send a pack or more a day smoker into a coughing fit.

Edit: I found this

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Marzuq (5/12/14)

Alex said:


> *A very interesting reddit post, that has me curious too.*
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_..._curious_why_do_smokers_always_cough_so_hard/
> 
> ...




@Alex thats a very valid question and something that i have been asking myself for a while now. ill have to wait to get home to watch the video and find out tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (5/12/14)

Marzuq said:


> @Alex thats a very valid question and something that i have been asking myself for a while now. ill have to wait to get home to watch the video and find out tho.


The reddit post makes a lot of sense re density of the vapour

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (5/12/14)

I think its got to do with the pull

Generally smokers need to pull quite hard on a cigarette (compared to vaping), so they do the same when vaping for the first time.

When i let smokers vape for the first time, i always warn them to pull very slowly (they still cough though LOL)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BansheeZA (5/12/14)

Was the same always with the hubbly. The density and directly into the lungs caught them

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## free3dom (5/12/14)

I wonder if perhaps uninitiated lungs have a "freakout" of sorts due to what is essentially water coming in - so to prevent drowning they cough. Then as they get used to it, they realize it is not a threat and stop the coughing.

Also the fact that smoker's lungs are always on the lookout for a reason to expell some nasty tar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhale (5/12/14)

I've also seen this amongst friends, family, randoms at the pub etc and when I see the ones that cough it tends to be lung hits they do out of habit from smoking. Not sure if that is because of density, flavour, or just "its different", but like was said above, warn them to draw slowly and carefully till they get used to it...its like a cigarette, but it is NOT a cigarette...so it does have a different technique

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dr Evil (5/12/14)

They not use to steam cleaning their lungs 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (6/1/16)

Because their lungs are so solid from the tar that is encasing them like a mummy in ancient egypt
, but...
as they vape
they release the tension of it ___--->

I got rid of the tar from 4 years of smoking. 
I'll never look back at smoking. Cigarettes contain tar. 
You mastered vaping your tank when you can live in the clouds you produce 
In my final days of the stink i tried commercial cigs - stuyvesant colors and they actually said to me : Smoke your vape and don't look back. 

No more ash, no more potential veld fires : 
burning silvermine down  
NOTHING 


Tobacco died because it was even more harmful to the environment than me : Hemp voter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (6/1/16)

The dude in the vid looks a bit dodgy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (6/1/16)

Alex said:


> *A very interesting reddit post, that has me curious too.*
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_..._curious_why_do_smokers_always_cough_so_hard/
> 
> ...



I still hit my vape like that cigarette, but now I have the satisfaction of a taste I want, with a fat cloud whether i inhale it or not, 3mg --->> SMOOTH all the way. 

Cough rarely. Hours after, after some more vaping.Still recovering from tar


----------



## Duffie12 (6/1/16)

I also reckon the serious sub ohm devices are "too much" for a new vaper.

Tried a subtank mini and it was crazy. When I tried a Vape-o though it felt perfect. Now I know that maybe a 1.5 ohm coils in the subtank and a tighter draw might have tamed it a bit but first time on a free flow was a knockout.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouder (6/1/16)

I always tell smokers (which I am still one as well) to take the mod, push the fire button, and inhale straight to lung as deep as they can!


----------



## KB_314 (6/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Tobacco died because it was even more harmful to the environment than me : Hemp voter


I still enjoy a good NET eliquid - so for that reason, me and tobacco are still on decent terms


----------



## KB_314 (6/1/16)

It could also be moisture or condensation, especially at the back of the throat, that smokers aren't used to and so cough. Not certain though - there's a lot more vapour production now too (even MTL's), and its different from smoke, so maybe density related as well.


----------

